# General > Hobbies >  Beeswax

## manzie

Ive got some beeswax I took home from online going free.
in wick pickup only

----------


## Drodbar

I would like a little, please. I've tried to send you a PM

----------


## manzie

PM sent to you

----------


## manzie

Beeswax now has a new home.
Drodbar tried PM you(think your inbox fill) glad you will find use for the beeswax, thanks for the plant it’s much appreciated x

----------

